# [vba] verzeichnisse auslesen



## sra (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Ich hätte da eine ganz simple Frage, und zwar: Wie kann ich alle Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis auslesen?

Es sind .dat Dateien, von welchen ich erst nur die Namen haben will (User soll schliesslich auswählen können welche er einlesen will), und die danach in Excel eingelesen werden sollen.

Also Frage 1: Wie komme ich an die Namen aller, sich in einem Verzeichnis (fix) befindlicher Dateien?

Und 2: Wie lese ich .dat Dateien in Excel ein mittels vba? Die Dateien haben schon das richtige Format, weil ich kann sie über Datei -> öffnen in Excel einfügen

Ich bin praktisch den ganzen Nachmittag schon an diesem Problem.

Danke - sra


----------



## NRFi (17. Januar 2005)

also zum ersten guck dir mal den befehl dir an.
da kannst du die dateien mit einer while-schleife schön auflisten.
das .dat kannst du mit dem split-befehl wegmachen.

und zur letzten frage: wie meinst du das, datei auslesen?

open filename for input as #1
do while eof(1)
   strline #1, readline
   strtext = strtext & vbcrlf & strline
loop
close #1

oder so?
(readline kann auch anders heißen, habs vergessen)


----------



## sra (17. Januar 2005)

danke erstmal für deinen input.

die .dat datei kannst du dir als excel datei vorstellen... ich müsste die also irgendwie versteckt in einem excel öffnen lassen, und dann gewisse zellen rauskopieren.


----------



## NRFi (18. Januar 2005)

musst dir die office library einbinden.

da gibts objekte wie application, workbooks, worksheet... (brauchst du)

über application.load kannst du dir glaub ich deine datei reinladen und über worksheet.cells(row,col) auf die einzelnen werte zugreifen.

ich meine so war das.


----------



## Filone (18. Januar 2005)

Wenn Deine erste Frage noch nicht gelöst ist, empfehle ich Dir APIs FindFirstFile und FindNextFile.


----------

